# Building my first gaming rig



## korhal (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there, I am trying to build my first rig with a budget. I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice. My budget is between $1000 and $1200. This rig will be for gaming.
I have looked at the BIOSTAR TPOWER X79 or SUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z mobo and Intel Core i7-3820 or i7 2600k for the cpu. Any help would be nice thanks.
I found a sus maximus IV extreme z for $240 its open box from newegg


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you can save yourself some money and go with 2600k or even 2500k.  The latter is the best bang for the buck out there, but I may be biased.

And with Sandy Bridge, motherboards will also be cheaper.


----------



## happita (Mar 13, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I think you can save yourself some money and go with 2600k or even 2500k.  The latter is the best bang for the buck out there, but I may be biased.
> 
> And with Sandy Bridge, motherboards will also be cheaper.



No bias there. It IS the best bang for the buck. A lot of people have the 2500k because of its value.
Although, I would honestly wait for Ivy Bridge to drop next month. That would force prices on current 2500k and 2600k CPUs down even further. Unless you want the next best, which I think is the 3570k (the i5 2500k equivalent). It's up to you.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, as far as things go, if you're looking for gaming an AMD FX-6xxx/8xxx processor or Intel i5 is going to be what you're looking at most likely.  It's better to put more money into your graphics card for gaming.  
Me personally, I choose to use AMD over Intel/nvidia on an ethical basis (AMD is in the top 20 ethical fortune 500 companies, and has shown to be more honest than it's competitors.  Moving on.)
GPU-wise, I would say you should wait until kepler comes out to decide on a GPU.  Although right now AMD has faster GPUs at mostly every price point.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2012)

Z68 board, for gaming and no video work, 2500k.
Put the extra money in Vid card, vid card, VID CARD!!!

and some extra RAM, and run IMDisk images


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 13, 2012)

Gut reaction, wait for just a little while.  Ivy bridge is coming soon, with Kepler not soon after.  If you're impatient, then this might suit your tastes:

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
Motherboard:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157263
GPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125357
PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015
Case:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147159
Cooler:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185143
SSD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226236
HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145304
RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingItem.aspx?ItemList=N82E16820220569
$1,256.91 (no rebates included)


Save money by removing the SSD, or trading down on the motherboard.  I haven't included an optical disk or OS.  The former because I don't know if you'd want bluray, and the latter because I don't know if you already have a license.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 13, 2012)

For gaming a 2500k, z68 mobo, hyper 212 EVO, 8gb samsung 30nm DDR3 1600, small SsD, and the highest AmD card you can afford.


----------



## korhal (Mar 13, 2012)

OK so far I have these in mind
Mobo: ASRock FATAL1TY Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 Intel Z68 ATX DDR3 1066 LGA 1155 Motherboard
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Gpu: HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB (256bit) GDDR5 2x Mini-DisplayPort HDMI 2x DVI (HDCP) PCIe X16 2.1 Video Card H695QNT2G2M

Ram: Patriot Signature DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) CL9 PC3-12800 (1600MHz) 240-Pin DDR3 Desktop Memory Kit PSD38G1600K  
Psu: Corsair Professional Series Gold 850-Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified High-Performance Power Supply - CMPSU-850AX
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler (RR-212E-20PK-R2)


----------



## korhal (Mar 13, 2012)

What size tower do I need?


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 13, 2012)

korhal said:


> What size tower do I need?



given you're not doing anything with a huge budget, or have anything which requires a lot of cooling, I recommend a mid-tower.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 13, 2012)

A good Mid Tower or Full tower case, just make sure it's wide enough to fit the CPU cooler you picked out.


----------



## Irony (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the AMD version of that board, can definitely recommend it. I don't think its drastically different.

Lilhasselhoffers setup looks pretty good I'd say. Unless you can afford a decent 7xxx series graphics card instead.

Edit: Case is pretty much up to your preference. I would say mid tower; and you generally get what you pay for. I personally like this:

NZXT Apollo Black SECC Steel Chassis ATX Mid Tower...

Also, pretty much anything cooler master.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 13, 2012)

Eh I'd say what I sent in private messages but yea.  
And eh, the 7850 should be close enough in price yet it performs quite a bit better.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 14, 2012)

korhal said:


> OK so far I have these in mind
> Mobo: ASRock FATAL1TY Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 Intel Z68 ATX DDR3 1066 LGA 1155 Motherboard
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
> Gpu: HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB (256bit) GDDR5 2x Mini-DisplayPort HDMI 2x DVI (HDCP) PCIe X16 2.1 Video Card H695QNT2G2M
> ...



That's very good.  I have Z68, 2500K, and 6950.

But you might want to wait and see how the new 7870s are priced in comparison.  They look to be better than the 6950 and if nothing else should drive prices down.


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 14, 2012)

If you want a nice upgradable water cooling case.. That's only about $200.. 

Check out the Xigmatek Elysium Super Tower.. Great case for air-brushing & for future upgrades..
(can handle extreme HPTX (dual CPU) & XL-ATX Motherboards, Two PSUs & 200/360/420mm Radiators)

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122

Has a built-in 2.5"/3.5" SATA 3 dock on top too..

Basically, A Small Server case for $200


----------



## Irony (Mar 14, 2012)

NanoTechSoldier said:


> If you want a nice upgradable water cooling case.. That's only about $200..
> 
> Check out the Xigmatek Elysium Super Tower.. Great case for air-brushing & for future upgrades..
> (can handle extreme HPTX (dual CPU) & XL-ATX Motherboards, Two PSUs & 200/360/420mm Radiators)
> ...



That's a sweet case. I've never seen one before. Although he said he was wanting to game, not build a server. And he has a budget.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are up for it you can pick up practically new cases from 2 reviewers here:
SneekyPeet @ TPU:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136261
HardwareSecrets here:
http://stores.ebay.com/hardwaresecrets


----------



## korhal (Mar 14, 2012)

well this is what i decided on.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1G2SKKIMCF/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 14, 2012)

korhal said:


> well this is what i decided on.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1G2SKKIMCF/?tag=tec06d-20


Looks good, save for the extra case and extra set of RAM you would be wasting money on ^^'


----------



## Irony (Mar 14, 2012)

I would say vengeance ram, and red case. All the rest looks good.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> I would say vengeance ram, and red case.



why not the AMD RAM?  It's rebranded Patriot put through a second set of quality control, not to mention it has guaranteed compatibility with any other set of the same SKU, rather than having changing sets.  And it's low profile too.  
And it's not like RAM speed matters that much anymore so long as your running something faster than DDR3-1333 unless you're using an AMD APU.


----------



## Irony (Mar 14, 2012)

The vengeance is a little faster and the fins look cool. And they have the same colors as the psu, lol. I mostly just like the way they look.

Oh,they cost 10 bucks more too. But they're like half off. And you might be able to oc them higher, if you even plan on doing that.


----------



## korhal (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, i hadn't decided on the ram or case yet when i posted that last reply. im going with red case. I'm not sure on the ram yet.


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> That's a sweet case. I've never seen one before. Although he said he was wanting to game, not build a server. And he has a budget.



What do you think my system is made for mate..?? 

The whole idea of that case.. Is for future upgrades, without having to buy a new case, to make room for extra components etc.. 
plus, it's specifically designed for future water-cooling upgrades..
(2 versions - $200 with window & without window model is cheaper again).. Great Value for money... 

It already comes, with a 200mm fan (on side panel), a 140mm fan on the back & 2x 120mm fans on the front of both HDD/SDD cages (all have 4 LEDs)..  plus CPU cut-out & space for a 120mm fan on other panel behind MB..

The HDD cages Fit; 8x HDDs or 16 SSDs too.. Plus the Hard Drive Dock on front top of case..  
Awesome for Gaming/Work setup & Hard Drives in RAID etc..

If you buy AMD FX etc.. Check Out The Patriot Memory.. Patriot Are AMD Partners & Make their RAM etc..

http://patriotmemory.com/products/detailp.jsp?prodline=5&catid=34&prodgroupid=210&id=1075&type=1
2x 4GB Patriot Gamer 2 Series "AMD Black Edition RAM 1600MHz Kit are Good DIMMS & AMD have released AMD Black Edition DDR3 Memory Profile drivers, to Automatically OverClock the RAM for High-End Gaming... Simple as installing The AMD Overdrive Driver etc  
Plus, you can set DRAM voltage, to 1.7V straight away & see performance..

I would save up & spend about $1500-1800 on a Gaming PC, that will last you awhile.. $1000-1200, won't get you much & you'll end up paying more in the long run.. By Upgrading again to keep up with new games etc...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 14, 2012)

korhal said:


> OK so far I have these in mind
> Mobo: ASRock FATAL1TY Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 Intel Z68 ATX DDR3 1066 LGA 1155 Motherboard
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
> Gpu: HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB (256bit) GDDR5 2x Mini-DisplayPort HDMI 2x DVI (HDCP) PCIe X16 2.1 Video Card H695QNT2G2M
> ...



Same board and Proc that I've got, love the combo. I might consider going with the Gskill sniper series 1866 RAM, and pushing it to 2033, but otherwise, looks sharp.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2012)

If it were me.. Case wise i would go with COOLER MASTER HAF 912 for $59.99 or a COOLER MASTER Storm Scout for $79.99. As for cpu 2500k and an asrock z68 board with 8gb of ddr3_1600 with a 120gb SSD and graphic cards.. I would get a GTX480 for around $219 - $249 then a Corsair TX750. 

EDIT: and get a Corsair H70 cooler


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 to the H70... I'm debating upgrading mine.. my Vid cards are putting some SERIOUS heat in the case...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have also thought of this as well. I think the H100 looks quite well too!


----------



## korhal (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input and help.
also thank you Vulpesveritas for giving me your time.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 15, 2012)

no problem.


----------



## Irony (Mar 15, 2012)

korhal said:


> Thank you everyone for your input and help.
> also thank you Vulpesveritas for giving me your time.



So what all did you get? The stuff in that last wishlist? Thatll be sweet.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 15, 2012)

Aww. I was too late. I love my SB-E 3820, despite what everyone says, it's a great platform.


----------



## korhal (Mar 15, 2012)

These are what I bought.
PSU: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GGUAT0/?tag=tec06d-20
RAM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006W32YQC/?tag=tec06d-20
case: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SO04SW/?tag=tec06d-20
CPU: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EBUXHQ/?tag=tec06d-20
MOBO: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ARF5OY/?tag=tec06d-20
cooler: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005O65JXI/?tag=tec06d-20
HD: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036Q7MV0/?tag=tec06d-20
GPU: radeon 7850 when it comes out
I also bought an LG DVD burner


----------



## Irony (Mar 16, 2012)

korhal said:


> These are what I bought.
> PSU: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GGUAT0/?tag=tec06d-20
> RAM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006W32YQC/?tag=tec06d-20
> case: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SO04SW/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...



Nice. 

When is the 7850 coming out? is it this month?


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 16, 2012)

Irony said:


> Nice.
> 
> When is the 7850 coming out? is it this month?


It's supposed to be out for retail the 19th I believe based on what I read in reviews of the GPU.


----------



## korhal (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya I hope the 19th, or else I'll be using on board for little while. Not building the comp till next weekend, though everything will be Monday except gpu.
I'm going to get the HIS version


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 17, 2012)

korhal said:


> These are what I bought.
> PSU: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GGUAT0/?tag=tec06d-20
> RAM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006W32YQC/?tag=tec06d-20
> case: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SO04SW/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...



I love that you're getting AMD ram for a Intel platform.


----------



## korhal (Mar 17, 2012)

lol i like diversity


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

OK computer is built, gpu will be here Wednesday. Still need to install w7. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

Here it is without GPU.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

couple of problems with this case.
First i got shorted a chassis screw for mobo.
Second the side fan isn't really working in either spot. top spot is blocked by heath sink, bottom spot it touches the PSU.
Other than that some spotty hot glue work inside the case.
All in all its not a bad case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

As for the case, I would have gone with the NZXT Source 210 Elite due to more features but over all that is a very nice system.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2012)

korhal said:


> First i got shorted a chassis screw for mobo.



You literally got "screwed" 

Jus playing, I like it but seems very empty without that video card. Can't wait to see you totally up and running, been following your thread but haven't posted.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

@brandonwh64 ya i guess you get what you paid for, i went cheapo on it.
@JrRacinFan Ya i know lol I'm dying to get it up and running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

korhal said:


> Ya i know lol I'm dying to get it up and running.



So you have not tested it after your motherboard shorted in the case? I would grab a PCIex card and test before its too late and no RMA.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

@brandonwh64 I don't understand the question. I never said my motherboard shorted. The motherboard Posts just fine

Unless you mean the chassis screw that the company didnt send me. AKA Shorting me a screw lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 20, 2012)

Case looks nice.  Sucks about the side fans.  Better they had just but a bigger window there.

Anyway, just leave them open so you can see your stuff. 





brandonwh64 said:


> So you have not tested it after your motherboard shorted in the case? I would grab a PCIex card and test before its too late and no RMA.



He meant he had one screw less than he needed.  Not short circuit.  But you knew that.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

I do need help with one thing, where i live everything gets very dusty. Is there something i can do to keep the dust down in my PC?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2012)

korhal said:


> Is there something i can do to keep the dust down in my PC?



May sound funny but if you got ladies around, use old panty hose. Cut out a peice, put the fabric overtop on the internal, and secure it with a rubber band.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh im a idoit, they SHORTED you a screw HAHAHA my bad!


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

lol! to both of you


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking good.  Can't wait to see how that HIS card looks in it.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya it just shipped lol I signed up for the 2 day shipping thing for free on newegg. Then i went to cancel it and it gave me 90 days free and will auto cancel at the end.


----------



## korhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Still no windows 7 64bit, ugh the torture


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2012)

So still waiting on your Windows disc and video card. Grrr, awaiting your build in action, remember to install www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture and provide us some screenshots.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 22, 2012)

korhal said:


> Still no windows 7 64bit, ugh the torture


so the GPU is in?


----------



## korhal (Mar 22, 2012)

NA gpu will be in it tonight, its out for delivery. My stepdad gets Microsoft software for free so I'm waiting on him for w7 64bit, but he's having a hell of a week at work.


----------



## Irony (Mar 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> May sound funny but if you got ladies around, use old panty hose. Cut out a peice, put the fabric overtop on the internal, and secure it with a rubber band.



Or, if you want your case to be more manly you can get dust filters that screw on to the top of fans.

 Computer Hardware, Computer Accessories, Case Acc...


I like your case, and board and everything look sweet. Im biased, asrock is awesome, and red and black too, lol. Heres a really bad pic of my case.


----------



## korhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice I like your case. Ya I'll invest in some covers asap


----------



## korhal (Mar 23, 2012)

Done! GPU installed. W7 64bit is being downloaded so i can burn to a dvd


----------



## Irony (Mar 23, 2012)

korhal said:


> Nice I like your case. Ya I'll invest in some covers asap



Thanks. I built the corner table its on out of concrete, matte black to match the case. I also have a Tv/monitor above it in the corner, so everyone's teasing me about building a shrine to my computer lol.


----------



## korhal (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha funny. Ya just posted this from the new rig woot


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 23, 2012)

korhal said:


> Haha funny. Ya just posted this from the new rig woot



lol cool.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 23, 2012)

korhal said:


> Done! GPU installed. W7 64bit is being downloaded so i can burn to a dvd
> http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/Earl_Babcock/100_2741.jpg
> http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/Earl_Babcock/100_2741.jpg
> http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/Earl_Babcock/100_2743.jpg



Looks like nice hardware. Not to be a constant critic, but is there room behind the motherboard for wire management? Keeping all the wires in front doesn't look very good. It looks a little cluttered.


----------



## korhal (Mar 23, 2012)

That's not all the cables, a lot are in the back. I have no option with a lot of the front ones


----------

